# Question About An Old Miter Box



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like an old Stanley 360.
http://jimthechairmaker.wordpress.com/2011/01/25/a-restored-stanley-360-mitre-box/

The brackets go on the front side to hold things like crown moulding in place.
Sure hope your not planing on doing much work with it.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to tools forum.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

They go in front and slide back into the indention when not in use. I really can't tell which brand it is. I started off on a Miller Falls and a Stanley and neither table looked like that, the posts do though.Those old saw were really accurate, I wish I still had my old ones. The ones I had would cut as far back as a 60°. I hated the old saw back then but love them now.


----------



## Bird Doo Head (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks JoeCaption & BigJim for taking the time to research & reply!

I looked at the linked miter box. Pretty close, but the one I have doesn't have the semi circle with the degree markings. 

I'm glad you explained the wings. I could not figure out how they possibly could be used. Now it's clear. Sometimes ye old skull is kinda thick!

Thanks for the mention of different brands, BigJim. I've spent hours searching through photos of miter boxes. Lots of "Almost" but no "Yep!" yet. However, it has been amazingly fun & educational to search. I like when the posting explains why certain features are included, or the history of the model.

So, as time permits, I'll keep on searching. 

I think I'll begin careful clean up & perhaps a clue will surface. I'm not sure how I'll proceed, as I don't know if I want to strip it for re-paint. How much rust is under the dirt may dictate. I kind of like the Grandpa's Attic look. (But who knows the future. Some of the full-on restoration miter boxes are beautiful.) I'm also hoping to find some maker's logo on the backsaw when I clean that up.

Thanks Again Guys!
Paul
PS: The adjustement holds rock steady & sight lines are awesome. I wish my fancy electric one was that easy. The only downside is there is no way to lock the angle not in a pre-set detent. I suppose the wings JoeCaption explained will help with that problem by moving the work piece away from the fence.


----------

